# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Learning Algorithms and Systems Laboratory, EPFL, Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - nccr-robotics.ch/nccr-labs/learning-algorithms-and-systems-laboratory-lasa

Full Professor - Aude Billard

----------


## Airicist

Ultra-fast, the robotic arm catches objects on the fly

Published on May 12, 2014




> A robot developed by EPFL researchers is capable of reacting on the spot and grasping objects with complex shapes and trajectories in less than five hundredths of a second.

----------


## Airicist

robot catching 

Published on Jun 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Turning pages 

Published on Jun 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 29, 2015

Mini golf

----------


## Airicist

Catching falling objects 

Published on Jun 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Learning to play ping-pong with Robota

Published on Jun 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Shared human–robot proportional control of a dexterous myoelectric prosthesis

Dec 10, 2019




> Presenting our research on shared control algorithm for prosthetic hands. The novelty of the approach lies in it's ability to improve grasp around the object using information from pressure sensors integrated with the hand. The algorithm allows the subject to control robotic hand's fingers through muscle signals (EMG) decoding and in addition improves the grasp on the object whenever a contact is detected.  Please find the accompanying paper published in Nature Machine Intelligence in the link here

----------

